# Tuna school w/ Marlin Video Mid December Costa Rica Fishing Video



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

*Mid December*








Been a great month down here, with 10 Marlin on the last 13 trips, and schools of Tuna 85 percent of the trips. Hear's a neat video a customer of mine sent in. Great video, but she cuts off the camera when we hook up! We ended up getting some nice YF. Great way to get a Christmas Sun Tan!
You Tube Link:












​


----------

